# Dalco Athletic Offers Stars and Stripes Thermo Image Design



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stars and Stripes is one of newest designs offered in the Dalco Athletic Thermo Image digital transfer series. This patriotic pattern is is ideal for creating lettering or numbers for any type of spiritwear or novelty apparel. 

Transfers come with a beveled border in two layouts: script name with tail or arched in adult and youth sizes. Customers also can email or fax a custom design that is created to their specifications. 

The minimum order is 10 pieces and increments of five thereafter. Numbers 0-99 also are available. This transfer will adhere to cotton, poly/cotton, polyester and fleece at a temperature of 325° F for 17 seconds. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of letters, numbers, appliqués, and software for decorating spiritwear and team uniforms. It also can custom cut any shape or design in appliqué materials. For more information, contact Dalco Athletic Lettering at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected]; or visit Dalco Athletic Lettering, Inc.


----------

